# Old Manchester House 0515



## Bignickb (May 25, 2015)

I have passed this building so many times and finally decided to go for a closer look! It has been derelict for years and looks like it was stunning in it's heyday! 
I know nothing about its' history so this is pretty much a derp that I was driven to fulfil!
It's seriously dodgy and trashed inside, nature won this battle along with all the leaks that caused entire rooms to cave in.
There was a lot of old computer parts lying around, old TV sets and signs that someone had lived there for a while. But it's empty - for now!

Top floor:



Heating:



All the staircases were like this:



Tasteless decor, but a great fireplace:



A heavy lunch:



The Hilton suite! Among the plastic bottles was something resembling a crack pipe:



More stairs:



Flakey fireplace:



Ceiling supports! I spent as little time in this room as possible:



Fireplace in the dodgy supported room:



Old monitor:



External:


----------



## krela (May 25, 2015)

I was not expecting the outside to look like that!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## petern1cholson (May 25, 2015)

Do you mind if I ask what area of Manchester this is in? 

Cool shots


----------



## krela (May 25, 2015)

petern1cholson said:


> Do you mind if I ask what area of Manchester this is in?



Yes we do, asking is against the forum rules.


----------



## Bavoir (May 25, 2015)

Great pictures, but my favourite was "heavy lunch"


----------



## krela (May 25, 2015)

Bavoir said:


> Great pictures, but my favourite was "heavy lunch"



Haha yes that made me laugh.


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

That shelf is brilliant. Unusual to keep the garden on the top floor too  
Was also surprised to see the external looking as grand as that! 
Excellent report, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2015)

I can only echo everyone else's comments, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 27, 2015)

Loving that one. Trashed on the inside but retaining some of it's majesty on the outside...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful facade shame about the interior but you got some cracking images.


----------



## Potter (Jun 5, 2015)

Loving the old computer stuff, and that crazy shelf.


----------

